
Salesforce wants to bring voice to the workplace - bgrynol
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/19/salesforce-wants-to-bring-voice-to-the-workplace/
======
Piskvorrr
For an idea that keeps resurfacing for half a century now, there seems to be a
distinct lack of adoption. Perhaps it _is_ a gimmick without a solid use case.

